# Recent find- minolta 16 MG



## pixmedic (Oct 9, 2019)

Not sure if I can even get film for this. Havent seen 16mm in a while.
I need to make and replace one foam seal but otherwise it's in mint condition. Even the outer box is in great shape. I believe this is from the early to mid 60s. The two filters are unused in their original packaging. One UV filter and one yellow. 
It has a 20mm f2.8 lens. 
The flash needs bulbs, but the light meter works. 










Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

What a cool looking outfit. I assume that the filters are mounted using what looks kind of like an L bracket, right? Does the instruction manual tell you how to spool a length of 16 mm film? I really know nothing about sixteen millimeter cameras.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> What a cool looking outfit. I assume that the filters are mounted using what looks kind of like an L bracket, right? Does the instruction manual tell you how to spool a length of 16 mm film? I really know nothing about sixteen millimeter cameras.


The filters are indeed L brackets. You unthread wrist chain and put the filter on, then thread the chain back in.
Not sure on the 16mm. Gonna have to check that out. Might actually try shooting this one if I can find the film

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

It looks like it might be fun and also quite a head turner if it were taken out into the wild. Feestyle Photo might be a place to look for film... I would imagine that an internet search might also turn up other dealers.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> It looks like it might be fun and also quite a head turner if it were taken out into the wild. Feestyle Photo might be a place to look for film... I would imagine that an internet search might also turn up other dealers.


Not sure i would really do much with the flash but i might try to track down some bulbs for it just to see if it works.

Its not a bad lens either. 20 f2.8 isn't a bad focal length for that small format and its a decent aperture range. Not sure how much faith i would put in the light meter, even though it appears to work, but i should be able to get close enough just eyeballing it

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Yup.... 

KODAK Tri-X 16mm 100FT 7266 Black & White  Movie Film 8012270*NEW FACTORY FRESH*  | eBay

Great catch!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash bulbs can pack an incredible quantity of light. I suspect that this uses tiny peanut Style miniature flash bulbs, but I am not sure. I want to call them AG-1, but it has been many years. for a couple of decades I packed around a baggie full of them. They came with a small Kodak instamatic 100 camera I bought years ago, and were fairly common before the flash Cube was invented. Flash bulbs are a good old technology, with one big bulb outputting as much light as many 1200 Watt-second power packs are capable of. a great example of flashbulb photography was the famous railroad shooter O. Winston Link, a fellow who used to light up large railroad scenes at night with dozens of flash bulbs


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Flash bulbs can pack an incredible quantity of light. I suspect that this uses tiny peanut Style miniature flash bulbs, but I am not sure. I want to call them AG-1, but it has been many years. for a couple of decades I packed around a baggie full of them. They came with a small Kodak instamatic 100 camera I bought years ago, and were fairly common before the flash Cube was invented. Flash bulbs are a good old technology, with one big bulb outputting as much light as many 1200 Watt-second power packs are capable of. a great example of flashbulb photography was the famous railroad shooter O. Winston Link, a fellow who used to light up large railroad scenes at night with dozens of flash bulbs


When I get home tonight I'll get a picture of the flash so u can see. It does seem like it would take a small bulb

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2019)

Cool. 

Yeah, you can find flash bulbs; ones I've bought still worked quite nicely. Besides Freestyle maybe try Home - The Film Photography Project .


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2019)

Cool score!


----------



## compur (Oct 9, 2019)

Info on film:
Minolta 16 film


----------

